# losing USB when starting / exiting window manager



## patpro (Oct 31, 2021)

Hello,

I'm running a good old Intel Core PC:

FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 GENERIC amd64
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3220T CPU @ 2.80GHz (2793.71-MHz K8-class CPU)
Intel HD Graphics 2500
And since I've upgraded to 12.2-RELEASE (I think!) using X11 became very problematic. I've tried both xfce and openbox with almost the same result:
- starting the window manager is OK (startxfce, or xinit for openbox)
- exiting the window manager is a total wreck: the screen remains black with a box text cursor in the top left and the mouse cursor, more importantly, USB ports of the PC die: anything USB stop working and unplug/replug has no effect. On USB I have a keyboard, a mouse, a Yubikey and an old USB soundcard.

The ugly part: I have to reboot to restore my USB ports…

Any idea how to fix this?


```
kernel: ugen0.2: <vendor 0x1a40 USB 2.0 Hub> at usbus0
kernel: uhub5 on uhub2
kernel: uhub5: <vendor 0x1a40 USB 2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.11, addr 11> on usbus0
kernel: uhub5: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
kernel: ugen0.3: <SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse> at usbus0
kernel: uhid0 on uhub5
kernel: uhid0: <SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.12, addr 12> on usbus0
kernel: ums0 on uhub5
kernel: ums0: <SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.12, addr 12> on usbus0
kernel: ums0: 8 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
kernel: ukbd0 on uhub5
kernel: ukbd0: <SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.12, addr 12> on usbus0
kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
kernel: uhid1 on uhub5
kernel: uhid1: <SteelSeries Sensei Raw Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.12, addr 12> on usbus0
kernel: ugen0.4: <Yubico YubiKey OTP+FIDO+CCID> at usbus0
kernel: ukbd1 on uhub5
kernel: ukbd1: <Yubico YubiKey OTP+FIDO+CCID, class 0/0, rev 2.00/5.12, addr 13> on usbus0
kernel: kbd3 at ukbd1
kernel: uhid2 on uhub5
kernel: uhid2: <Yubico YubiKey OTP+FIDO+CCID, class 0/0, rev 2.00/5.12, addr 13> on usbus0
kernel: ugen0.5: <vendor 0x041e product 0x30d3> at usbus0
kernel: uaudio0 on uhub5
kernel: uaudio0: <vendor 0x041e product 0x30d3, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 14> on usbus0
kernel: uaudio0: Play[0]: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
kernel: uaudio0: Play[0]: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
kernel: uaudio0: Record[0]: 48000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
kernel: uaudio0: Record[0]: 44100 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
kernel: uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
kernel: pcm4: <USB audio> on uaudio0
kernel: uaudio0: HID volume keys found.
kernel: ugen0.6: <vendor 0x04d9 USB-HID Keyboard> at usbus0
kernel: ukbd2 on uhub5
kernel: ukbd2: <vendor 0x04d9 USB-HID Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.21, addr 15> on usbus0
kernel: kbd4 at ukbd2
kernel: uhid3 on uhub5
kernel: uhid3: <CY04034601260006 EU NL> on usbus0
kernel: ukbd3 on uhub5
kernel: ukbd3: <vendor 0x04d9 USB-HID Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.21, addr 15> on usbus0
kernel: kbd5 at ukbd3
```

worth noting: even if USB ports seem dead, FreeBSD still get devices connect/disconnect but they are non-functional until next reboot.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 31, 2021)

patpro said:


> … USB soundcard …



For test purposes: if you work without that device, then are the issues reproducible?


----------



## patpro (Nov 1, 2021)

Well, it's very strange: I've tuned openbox a bit, the menu part essentially, and now that I've recreated my menu.xml, I don't have a "log out" item, I have an "exit" item. And when I use that to quit, it works! Basically it should not make any difference at all, because the "action" behind this label is the same ( `<action name="Exit">`).

It's so odd, I don't understand what could cause my problem to get fixed. All that I've done was rebuilding a proper menu.xml to match my installed Apps and play with plank/tint2/openbox themes…

Solved for now, I'll see it it holds.


----------



## patpro (Nov 2, 2021)

Well, not solved after all. Same problem yesterday evening. I'll try to test without USB sound card ASAP.


----------

